# Xlander layout blind for sale



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm posting this ad for a friend of mine.. you can contact him for further detail. 

It's an xlander layout blind. If your know these blinds then you will know they are low profile blinds.. IMO the best blind made.

This blind is in new condition other than the mud that was rubbed on the blind as it should be.. got to have your blinds rubbed in mud! 
Frameless doors
folds up with shoulder straps and a gun/flag pouch 
insulated 

He is asking $180
His name is Bryan 801-899-5738
He lives in American Fork

I would buy this blind myself but I already have 4 of them....


----------

